# Is this coded correctly?



## ammontagano (Apr 26, 2010)

Patient had hysteroscopy with removal of IUD and endometrial ablation.  Then proceeded to have laporoscopic fulguration of oviducts.

Doctor coded:

58563
58562
58670/51

58562 denied as inclusive.

Any thoughts?


----------



## capricew (Apr 26, 2010)

I would have coded it  58563, 58670 and 58301     the iud removal has a specific code int the cpt book

hope this helps


----------



## ciphermed (Apr 26, 2010)

CPT Assistant, 2007 indicates the removal of an embedded IUD via hysteroscope, forceps & curette may be reported with 58562.

Not sure about the inclusive part...payer specific


----------

